# Old School Datsun Pickup Runs 2010 NORRA 1000



## spalind (Jan 13, 2010)

A beautiful 30 year old Datsun running 1000 miles down the Baja peninsula...
NISMO Stuff: Real Old School Datsun Truck Runs Well in NORRA 1000...


----------

